# Help with arrows and broadheads for son



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

I am reaching out to those of you with experience. I have a 15 year old son who will be archery hunting for the first time this year. He shoots a mission menace at 26" draw and about 40# currently and hoping to be to mid 40s by summer.

With that in mind, what arrows would you recommend and broadheads?

He will be hunting alpine muleys. I am confused with the choices between heavier arrows for more energy and penetration versus lighter arrows for more speed and flatter trajectory.

Can any of you please help direct this old man?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

What end of the state are you located in? Let the members here know and they will give you some pro shops to go to. 

I would head to a recommended archery pro shop and have them help.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

My 13yr old daughter shoots a 45/60 7.3 GPI Stalker Xtreme from Cabelas that with broadhead weighs 330gr. Her bow is currently set at 46lbs and shes shooting a 100gr Carbon Express Troika fixed blades I picked up at Walmart right now. She gets good penetration out to 40 yards which where she will be maxed at until we can get her into the 50lb range.


----------



## Boly (Sep 23, 2008)

I would shoot the Magnus Buzzcut 4 blade, they will penetrate great even with low poundage and the warranty is incredible.


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

Thank you! I am in Davis County and usually work with Wilde Arrow. They set his bow up initially and will be tuning it for him later this spring.

I am following charts and most suggest a 600 spine arrow, which are difficult to find. What is the deterrent to using a 500 spine arrow for him? He is right on the edge on most charts I see.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Yo firehawk. I shoot the buzz cuts. Great broad head. I think I have some in my bow case. Talk to me friday at the league and I will show them to you. Gold tip makes a 600 spine shaft. My wife shoots it. My daughter, Jen, shoots a 500 spine. Wilde Arrow can get them for you if they don't already have them in stock. If you go with an 85 grain Buzz Cutt and feathers, your FOC will be pretty high, around 12%, and you can get the speed you want and have room to play with the weight you feel you need. That combo will give you all the penetration you need also. My wife was shooting 39 lbs with a 25 inch draw using the 600 spine shaft, feathers and 85 grain buzz cutt when she shot her 400 lb hog a few years ago. She nearly shot clear thru it on a broadside shot. The shaft was hanging out about half way. It was a 20 yard heart shot.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Firehawk said:


> Thank you! I am in Davis County and usually work with Wilde Arrow. They set his bow up initially and will be tuning it for him later this spring.
> 
> I am following charts and most suggest a 600 spine arrow, which are difficult to find. What is the deterrent to using a 500 spine arrow for him? He is right on the edge on most charts I see.


Shooting a heavier spined arrow will actually help you out as it will give you a little bit heavier arrow. You'll also want to shoot a heavier head up front as well. This will give you better FoC which will improve the arrows flight and penetration. My wife shoots a 40 pound Hoyt with a 26 inch arrow. With her 500 spine gold tips we've added a broad head adapter that weighs 25 grains with a cut on contact style head (Wensel Woodsman) that weighs 125 grains. With this combo she's got a pretty flat shooting little arrow with enough poop to shoot plumb through any deer and an elk at close range.


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

I would suggest a lighter 500 spine arrow with 100 grain BH with a cut on contact type tip. A 27" arrow should be right over 300 grains with that type of setup.

My son shot a 43 lbs 25" draw setup that went right through his first critter, a 67" buck antelope. you can see the shot in slowmo here 




I'm not a believer in heavy arrow setups for the kids, as getting range estimation perfect for these slower setups is much more important than the supposed advantage of a heavier arrow.

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Firehawk, sounds like C3hammer and I have similar opinions. I am also not a believer in heavy arrows for light poundage bows. There is a point of diminishing returns that you get to quickly with light poundage bows. If you were to shoot vanes instead of feathers, then I too would look at a heavier head (100 grains) to offset the vanes and get a good FOC. That is why I am an advocate of feathers... it gives you plenty of room to experiment. Get yourself a good computer program so you can experiment on line with different arrow setups and see what gives you the best "ballistics". I prefer T.A.P. Very user friendly and will show you speed, FOC, and K.E. out to 200 yards. Not that I shoot that far, but it is really helpful to see what is happening at different yardages. With my wife's setup, she is shooting 38 lbs draw weight at a 25 inch draw, 600 spine shaft, feathers, 85 grain buzz cutt broadhead, total arrow weight is 249 grains, F.O.C is 17%, K.E. at 20 yards is 25.8 and at 50 yards is 22. Not much drop off in 30 yards. That would calculate out to be around 30 K.E. at the bow. With a pass thru on her hog at 20 yards, it goes to show how little K.E. is required with a good c on c (cut on contact) broad head.


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks guys! Bow dude, I was at my daughters play tonight and couldn't be there. Can I take a rain check til next Friday? I think I have some data to move with. I like the idea of a coc head too. Biggest decision was how heavy vs light of an arrow.

Thanks!


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

So I went with some GT 500 spine arrows today. 100 gr head cut at 27.5". We turned his limbs in one more turn today. As it turns out, he is at 47# already. He was drilling the spot at twenty today. Making his old man look bad. This is so fun!:grin:


----------

